# Double Check Those Ladder Straps!



## A Little Short

I saw this scary accident today. Well right after it happened anyway. I don't know what happened for sure. But I do know it scared me when I saw the girl take a small child out of the back from it's car seat. Those ladders could have went through the back window and hit that baby.
So double check those ladders and make sure they are secure!!!


----------



## HARRY304E

Little-Lectric said:


> I saw this scary accident today. Well right after it happened anyway. I don't know what happened for sure. But I do know it scared me when I saw the girl take a small child out of the back from it's car seat. Those ladders could have went through the back window and hit that baby.
> So double check those ladders and make sure they are secure!!!


Yup just because the helper put them back up does not mean they did it right.

I made the mistake one time and my 32' ladder came right off the truck taking a left turn..

I asked the kid why he did not tie the front of the ladder on .

he said it was too cold out and thought I would check before I took off.:blink:


----------



## erics37

Seen an 8' step ladder come flying off my journeyman's van as I was following him in the shop truck a few years ago. Going about 55 down the highway, fortunately I was a few hundred feet behind him and had ample time to pull over and stop. Coulda been bad though.

It was cool though; the ladder bounced around a bunch but it unfolded itself and landed upright right in the middle of the road :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky

Better yet, _don't buy the cheapest ladder racks_. Buy the good ones that don't need bungee cords and scrap pieces of NM.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Wow, yeah, that could have ended much worse than it did. 

Glad the baby is all right. How's the ladders?


----------



## B4T

There are plenty of morons out there who tie down ladders and staging with bungee cords.. :blink::blink:

Just look around at the trade trucks on the road.. :blink::blink:

Those things are designed to keep raccoons from taking off the top of your trash can.. not holding down 32' extension ladders on top of a van doing (60) mph.


----------



## chicken steve

B4T said:


> Those things are designed to keep raccoons from taking off the top of your trash can.. not holding down 32' extension ladders on top of a van doing (60) mph.


 
i would _not_ discount the ingenuity of a creature with opposable thumbs so easily B4T

~CS~


----------



## GEORGE D

chicken steve said:


> i would not discount the ingenuity of a creature with opposable thumbs so easily B4T
> 
> ~CS~


Yeah really, took me weeks to figure out who was opening my exterior closet door and getting into the cat food. Those rascals can open a standard door knob.


----------



## backstay

I use dog collars.


----------



## electricmanscott

B4T said:


> There are plenty of morons out there who tie down ladders and staging with bungee cords.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Just look around at the trade trucks on the road.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Those things are designed to keep raccoons from taking off the top of your trash can.. not holding down 32' extension ladders on top of a van doing (60) mph.


If you don't do it B4t's way, you are a moron.


----------



## mbednarik

i lost a bundle of 3/4" emt kind of like that. My old employer had pickups with fiberglass bodies on them. Then he also had a rack above one side for the extension ladder. I would always put the pipe on top of the extension ladder and then strap it down. Well someone pulled out in front of me, i stopped and the pipe didn't. It missed to car in front of me but ruined a bunch of pipe. Some people learn things the hard way.:whistling2:


----------



## B4T

electricmanscott said:


> If you don't do it B4t's way, you are a moron.


Only a moron would use a rubber cord to tie down ladders.. BBQ.. I'm surprised you don't get that with all your ranting about working hot.. :no::no::no:


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> Only a moron would use a rubber cord to tie down ladders.. BBQ.. I'm surprised you don't get that with all your ranting about working hot.. :no::no::no:


So what does Doofie use to hold his ladders down?  Tie down straps work fine...that's what they're made for.


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> So what does Doofie use to hold his ladders down?  Tie down straps work fine...that's what they're made for.


Just use romex the ladders will stay there forever..:thumbsup:


----------



## backstay

HARRY304E said:


> Just use romex the ladders will stay there forever..:thumbsup:


Our commercial cops frown on that. Don't you have to work in the morning?


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> Just use romex the ladders will stay there forever..:thumbsup:


I think romex ladder ties looks bad.


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> I think romex ladder ties looks bad.


Just use 14 wire and no one will know...:laughing:


----------



## chewy

I chain my ladders with a chain and padlock, if both strops broke the chain would have to also. Otherwise its a niggle in the back of my mind.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> So what does Doofie use to hold his ladders down?  Tie down straps work fine...that's what they're made for.


Well Peter Putz.. I use rope.. not some "rubber band" you can buy at the $.99 store..


----------



## B4T

HARRY304E said:


> Just use romex the ladders will stay there forever..:thumbsup:


There is nothing that screams hack more than (2) yellow tail sticking off the side of a truck.. 

Especially when they have so many twists that the jacket is broken.. :no:


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> There is nothing that screams hack more than (2) yellow tail sticking off the side of a truck..
> 
> Especially when they have so many twists that the jacket is broken.. :no:


But they work better than most anything, besides if you do it nice it will not show. I hate seeing the tails hanging out as well


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> Only a moron would use a rubber cord to tie down ladders.. BBQ.. I'm surprised you don't get that with all your ranting about working hot.. :no::no::no:


Again the typical B4T, do it his way or you are a moron. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> Again the typical B4T, do it his way or you are a moron. :laughing:


Typical BBQ.. clouds the debate by taking my statement out of context.. where else have I said do it my way or you're a moron.. :no:

I mentioned only ONE item.. bungee cords holding down ladders and it does make you a moron.. 

You rant and rave about proper PPE and never working hot.. but see nothing wrong with using a rubber band to hold down a fiberglass extension ladder.. :blink::blink:

Maybe Scott should put a story in his monthly news letter.. since he won an in house award for being a "dedicated member of the team..:laughing:


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I mentioned only ONE item.. bungee cords holding down ladders and it does make you a moron..


You just said it again, if we don't do it your way we are morons. 

Who made you the decider of what is right or wrong?

I have been driving service trucks for about 30 years now and have never lost a ladder regardless of what method I used. NM, chain, cables, ratchet straps rubber bungees. Whatever. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott

B4T said:


> Maybe Scott should put a story in his monthly news letter.. since he won an in house award for being a "dedicated member of the team..:laughing:


Jealousy is ugly. So ugly.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> You just said it again, if we don't do it your way we are morons.
> 
> Who made you the decider of what is right or wrong?
> 
> I have been driving service trucks for about 30 years now and have never lost a ladder regardless of what method I used. NM, chain, cables, ratchet straps rubber bungees. Whatever. :thumbsup:


Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop.. :no::no::no:


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop.. :no::no::no:


I never use the brakes.


----------



## electricmanscott

B4T said:


> There are plenty of morons out there who tie down ladders and staging with bungee cords.. :blink:
> 
> Just look around at the trade trucks on the road.. :blink:
> 
> Those things are designed to keep raccoons from taking off the top of your trash can.. not holding down 32' extension ladders on top of a van doing (60) mph.





B4T said:


> Only a moron would use a rubber cord to tie down ladders.. BBQ.. I'm surprised you don't get that with all your ranting about working hot.:





B4T said:


> Well Peter Putz.. I use rope.. not some "rubber band" you can buy at the $.99 store..





B4T said:


> There is nothing that screams hack more than (2) yellow tail sticking off the side of a truck..
> 
> Especially when they have so many twists that the jacket is broken.. :no:





B4T said:


> Typical BBQ.. clouds the debate by taking my statement out of context.. where else have I said do it my way or you're a moron.. :no:
> 
> I mentioned only ONE item.. bungee cords holding down ladders and it does make you a moron..
> 
> You rant and rave about proper PPE and never working hot.. but see nothing wrong with using a rubber band to hold down a fiberglass extension ladder.. :blink::blink:
> 
> Maybe Scott should put a story in his monthly news letter.. since he won an in house award for being a "dedicated member of the team..:laughing:





B4T said:


> Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop..




Old people are grumpy.


----------



## BBQ

electricmanscott said:


> Old people are grumpy.


They smell funny too.


----------



## B4T

electricmanscott said:


> Old people are grumpy.


----------



## Jlarson

This craziness makes me like the aluminum multi ladder that rides around in the back of my truck even more :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc

I lost about 60' of 3/4 pvc at an intersection years back when the shop hand left it on the rack w/o securing it. That stuff can fly a good distance from a simple short stop at 60 mph.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop.. :no::no::no:


Oh gee, I don't know...


*Maybe that's what they are intended to do!*


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> Well Peter Putz.. I use rope.. not some "rubber band" you can buy at the $.99 store..


I don't shop at dollar stores. The rubber tie downs are $5 a piece. But let's not let facts get in the way of a good argument.


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> I don't shop at dollar stores. The rubber tie downs are $5 a piece. But let's not let facts get in the way of a good argument.


It is STILL rubber you Putz.. and rubber stretches till it breaks..

What makes it break you will ask.. how about being used for holding down extension ladders instead of garbage can covers to keep the raccoons out..

But continue being a moron.. something you do best.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc

12/2 romex, it looks hack but it's cheap and effective.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> It is STILL rubber you Putz.. and rubber stretches till it breaks..
> 
> What makes it break you will ask.. how about being used for holding down extension ladders instead of garbage can covers to keep the raccoons out..
> 
> But continue being a moron.. something you do best.. :thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing:

There you go, folks. If B4T says it, then it must be true.


----------



## Shockdoc

Most ladder racks have a stop bracket to ladders from sliding forward.


----------



## B4T

Shockdoc said:


> Most ladder racks have a stop bracket to ladders from sliding forward.


The OP was about this.. and how to stop it from happening to you..


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> The OP was about this.. and how to stop it from happening to you..


Thanks doofie.  The stops only work with single ladders, not a whole stack. But they are designed to prevent that from happening.


----------



## 76nemo

Peter, B4T.........This is getting old. I like the both of you, not that you care, but this is to the point of being childish.

We're adults, we're craftsman, we're here to talk trade. Let that crap go guys............


----------



## Big John

Jlarson said:


> This craziness makes me like the aluminum multi ladder that rides around in the back of my truck even more :laughing:


 I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:









-John


----------



## 76nemo

Big John said:


> I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John




You're a pedophile..............

:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott

B4T said:


> It is STILL rubber you Putz.. and rubber stretches till it breaks..
> 
> What makes it break you will ask.. how about being used for holding down extension ladders instead of garbage can covers to keep the raccoons out..
> 
> But continue being a moron.. something you do best.. :thumbsup:


First, not all bungees are rubber. Second, if you don't like bungee cords to secure ladders don't use them. Third, People that use rope to secure ladders are morons. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

electricmanscott said:


> First, not all bungees are rubber. Second, if you don't like bungee cords to secure ladders don't use them. Third, People that use rope to secure ladders are morons. :laughing:


Sure Scott.. ropes snap all the time that hold down ladders.. :no::no::no:


----------



## 480sparky

Big John said:


> I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John



Too late. You're already dead.

Using an aluminum ladder is an automatic death sentence.


----------



## B4T

Big John said:


> I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John


It worked fine for this guy.. :laughing:


----------



## B4T

76nemo said:


> Peter, B4T.........This is getting old. I like the both of you, not that you care, but this is to the point of being childish.
> 
> We're adults, we're craftsman, we're here to talk trade. Let that crap go guys............


I tried taking the high road and it got me no where.. it got old when this crap first started.. too bad you didn't voice your opinion then..


----------



## user4818

76nemo said:


> Peter, B4T.........This is getting old. I like the both of you, not that you care, but this is to the point of being childish.
> 
> We're adults, we're craftsman, we're here to talk trade. Let that crap go guys............


B4T made a silly declaration that "morons" use rubber straps or bungees to tie down ladders. Do you really think he can say that and not get any response?


----------



## HARRY304E

Shockdoc said:


> 12/2 romex, it looks hack but it's cheap and effective.


Works for me..:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc

HARRY304E said:


> Works for me..:thumbsup:


I tied a whole wooded swingset broken down into sections atop my ladders and roof rack for a ride home w/ 12 thhn. Made it 40 miles to its destination.


----------



## HARRY304E

Shockdoc said:


> I tied a whole wooded swingset broken down into sections atop my ladders and roof rack for a ride home w/ 12 thhn. Made it 40 miles to its destination.


Yup all you have to do is check on the wire once in a while and that's it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky

Metal thieves have recently discovered THHN and NM used to tie down stuff to racks........... :whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc

#`12 romex holds everything, it even been holding up the rear section of tailpipe for the past year.


----------



## HARRY304E

480sparky said:


> Metal thieves have recently discovered THHN and NM used to tie down stuff to racks........... :whistling2:


Well we will have to find a way the Electrify our ladder racks...:laughing:


----------



## user4818

480sparky said:


> Metal thieves have recently discovered THHN and NM used to tie down stuff to racks........... :whistling2:


:thumbup:


----------



## B4T

Peter D said:


> B4T made a silly declaration that "morons" use rubber straps or bungees to tie down ladders. Do you really think he can say that and not get any response?


I used these many years ago.. till one snapped and almost took out my eye while I was wrapping it around the extension ladder..










Same thing with these.. they get cracks in the rubber from tension and snap in your face when wrapping around the ladder..










Here is what they do best.. :thumbup:


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> Same thing with these.. they get cracks in the rubber from tension and snap in your face when wrapping around the ladder..


So? Replace them when they get signs of wearing out. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

480sparky said:


> Better yet, _don't buy the cheapest ladder racks_. Buy the good ones that don't need bungee cords and scrap pieces of NM.


 
There's no such thing as a ladder rack designed to carry all that stuff in the picture without straps.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Shockdoc said:


> #`12 romex holds everything, it even been holding up the rear section of tailpipe for the past year.


 
I had a hanger strap break on one of the vans so the tailpipe was dragging the ground. I used #8 solid to strap it up.


----------



## 480sparky

mcclary's electrical said:


> There's no such thing as a ladder rack designed to carry all that stuff in the picture without straps.



Yes there is.


----------



## BBQ

Shockdoc said:


> Most ladder racks have a stop bracket to ladders from sliding forward.


Thank You for bring a bit of common sense to this otherwise ridiculous thread.

B4T must be going through menopause cause he is grumpier than ever. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I tried taking the high road and it got me no where.. it got old when this crap first started.. too bad you didn't voice your opinion then..


The high road ........ is that road where you repeatedly call us morons? :blink:


----------



## BBQ

480sparky said:


> Better yet, _don't buy the cheapest ladder racks_. Buy the good ones that don't need bungee cords and scrap pieces of NM.


That is what I have now and they have their good and bad points.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> The high road ........ is that road where you repeatedly call us morons? :blink:


No.. not that road and I only said guys who use bungee cords to hold ladders on top of vans are morons..


----------



## user4818

Peter D said:


> The stops only work with single ladders, not a whole stack. But they are designed to prevent that from happening.


I take that back. The stops on my ladder rack are tall enough for two ladders.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> No.. not that road and I only said guys who use bungee cords to hold ladders on top of vans are morons..


Remember if B4T declares something, it is so.


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> No.. not that road and I only said guys who use bungee cords to hold ladders on top of vans are morons..


And I for one have and will again. I also bet a lot of other here have used rubber bungees for such things. 

So yes, you keep calling us morons. How come you can insult people on the forum but get all bent when others do the same?


----------



## user4818

BBQ said:


> And I for one have and will again. I also bet a lot of other here have used rubber bungees for such things.


I have the black rubber tie downs on my ladders right now. :thumbsup: I'm in the moron camp, apparently.


----------



## captkirk

I dont keep ladders on top unless i need them that day. I have a big back yard and seperate garage....LOL... saves gas and doesnt look hackey... 

But i use romex too.. without the tails of course.... 

For you Jersey Guys........I have heard that Bergen County Cops love to pull guys over that dont use DOT approved straps to hold things down....


----------



## Shockdoc

The r/s rack holding the extension ladder is wrong, the rear l/s holding the lower A frame is right


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> And I for one have and will again. I also bet a lot of other here have used rubber bungees for such things.
> 
> So yes, you keep calling us morons. How come you can insult people on the forum but get all bent when others do the same?


For the last time.. you are using a rubber cord that will stretch and break if you came to a sudden stop... like another truck or car..

It is common sense.. but you don't want to believe it could happen to you..

I am done responding to this thread.. I explained it best I could.. you see it differently.. you rather drive around using pure luck as a safety measure..

I would rather rely on rope that will not snap.. I have been using the same rope since 2003.. still good as new..


----------



## 480sparky

If you're going to carry ladders on your truck, buy a _ladder_ rack.... NOT a 'material' rack, as shown in the OPs pix. Material racks are made to haul sheets of plywood n stuff like that.

Ladder racks are designed to carry _ladders_.


----------



## user4818

B4T said:


> For the last time.. you are using a rubber cord that will stretch and break if you came to a sudden stop... like another truck or car..


For the last time....ladder racks have STOPS to prevent them from flying off. Why is such a simple concept so incredibly hard for you to understand? :blink:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

B4T said:


> Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop.. :no::no::no:


If you do it right, and run one of them through the inside of the ladder, it will stay just fine. 

Just for discussion, I do it quite often, and it has never failed me yet. Simple really.


----------



## electricmanscott

They call me the bungee kid!!! :thumbup: (whos truck happens to be too short)


----------



## user4818

Uh oh Scott, you're a moron! :thumbsup:

What's all that pipe for?


----------



## electricmanscott

Service upgrade, over head now going underground and feeder to 3 car garage/barn. 

I am a moron actually. I ended up with 120' extra of 2".


----------



## user4818

electricmanscott said:


> Service upgrade, over head now going underground and feeder to 3 car garage/barn.
> 
> I am a moron actually. I ended up with 120' extra of 2".


Doh! You still going to Ripoff Rexel?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

B4T said:


> I would rather rely on rope that will not snap.. I have been using the same rope since 2003.. still good as new..


No, it's not. If it's exposed to the elements for 9 years, it most CERTAINLY is not "good as new" and is in EXTREME danger of failure. It MAY look good from the outside, but it's ability to handle a sudden kinetic load, is severely compromised. 

Ropes have a lifespan. Some are longer than others. Even a cruise ship's ropes are replaced about every five years or so. Ropes used in the fire service are typically replaced every other year, even though they are meticulously cared for, cleaned, and stored (typically) away from the elements. One single strand breaks and shows, it's replaced immediately. 

So, no your rope that is currently holding down your ladder is NOT as good as new. Replace it immediately with something brand new. 

NOT polypropylene type rope. Usually ropes made from natural fibers are better for the sun. 

I'm surprised you didn't know any of this......


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

480sparky said:


> Yes there is.


 
you said ladder rack.

We have them for our extension ladders and step ladders. But as I said earlier, they don't make a ladder rack for four ladders and walkboards without using bungees


----------



## BBQ

480sparky said:


> If you're going to carry ladders on your truck, buy a _ladder_ rack.... NOT a 'material' rack, as shown in the OPs pix.


Another guy that thinks because he says it it has to be true. :laughing::laughing:

http://www.realtruck.com/dee-zee-van-ladder-rack/

http://www.buyautotruckaccessories....read-600-series-gutter-mount-steel-van-racks/

http://www.usworkvan.com/servlet/the-Van-Equipment-cln-Ladder-Racks/Categories

http://www.americanvan.com/mini-van-ladder-rack-flat-cross-supports-1.html

http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/m...uck-suv-accessories/handyman-van-ladder-racks

http://www.contractors-solutions.net/commercial-van-rack.aspx


----------



## user4818

This thread is comical. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott

Peter D said:


> Doh! You still going to Ripoff Rexel?


Still going there. Lots of time at Lowes and Depot too.


----------



## BBQ

Peter D said:


> This thread is comical. :laughing:


BBQ Says Thank You for this post.













(My thanks button is missing)


----------



## Big John

I agree with B4T that I often see contractors with really inadequate bungees holding a lot of ladders. But the problem is not necessarily with bungees themselves.


TooFarFromFenway said:


> No, it's not. If it's exposed to the elements for 9 years, it most CERTAINLY is not "good as new" and is in EXTREME danger of failure....


 I also agree with this. A 9 year old rope is absolutely no better than an inadequate bungee. I can't think of any style of rope I'd trust after it'd been exposed to the elements for a decade.

-John


----------



## user4818

electricmanscott said:


> Still going there. Lots of time at Lowes and Depot too.


The Rexel branch near me closed within 2 years of opening. I hated that place. 

The Concord Electric Supply branch also closed. Another loser supply house.


----------



## user4818

BBQ said:


> BBQ Says Thank You for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My thanks button is missing)


Thanks. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> I agree with B4T that I often see contractors with really inadequate bungees holding a lot of ladders.


That I agree with 100%, ladders, wheel barrels rakes etc. 

But it has more to do with the intelligence of the guys strapping the crap down then then a bungee.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Big John said:


> I agree with B4T that I often see contractors with really inadequate bungees holding a lot of ladders. But the problem is not necessarily with bungees themselves. I also agree with this. A 9 year old rope is absolutely no better than an inadequate bungee. I can't think of any style of rope I'd trust after it'd been exposed to the elements for a decade.
> 
> -John


If it's used once a year, and stored properly (Which, BTW, hardly nobody does) they're fine. 

However, constant exposure to the elements for 9 years? I wouldn't trust that rope to tie up a raccoon.....


----------



## BBQ

I tried ratchet straps for awhile but the winter weather did them in quickly, not just the straps getting weak with exposure the mechanisms would get stiff from the salt spray.


----------



## Magnettica

B4T said:


> Then you are lucky.. how is a rubber strap that stretches going to hold a ladder on a van when it comes to a very sudden stop.. :no::no::no:


Bungee cords are all I use and never had a problem with losing ladders. :no:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

BBQ said:


> I tried ratchet straps for awhile but the winter weather did them in quickly, not just the straps getting weak with exposure the mechanisms would get stiff from the salt spray.


Use a simple cable lock. Buy them at the local bike store, walmart, whatever. 

Simple, resists moisture, sturdy, lasts a long time, AND prevents a crime of opportunity.

Something like this. 









Or this. 
http://www.google.com/products/cata..._CHBT-aXB5GE8QSh3cjBCw&sqi=2&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAA


----------



## electricmanscott

BBQ said:


> I tried ratchet straps for awhile but the winter weather did them in quickly, not just the straps getting weak with exposure the mechanisms would get stiff from the salt spray.


well duh...


----------



## BBQ

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Use a simple cable lock. Buy them at the local bike store, walmart, whatever.
> 
> Simple, resists moisture, sturdy, lasts a long time, AND prevents a crime of opportunity.
> 
> Something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this.
> http://www.google.com/products/cata..._CHBT-aXB5GE8QSh3cjBCw&sqi=2&ved=0CJYBEPMCMAA


Wow, they make those. :laughing:

I have used those, or ones like it as well.


----------



## chewy

Big John said:


> I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:
> 
> -John


Yuck


----------



## Magnettica

B4T said:


> I used these many years ago.. till one snapped and almost took out my eye while I was wrapping it around the extension ladder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing with these.. they get cracks in the rubber from tension and snap in your face when wrapping around the ladder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what they do best.. :thumbup:


I use the ones in the middle picture. They're made out of rubber. So what if they have to be replaced every 6 months? Just add this to my OH and I'm good to go. I replaced one the other day actually.


----------



## user4818

Magnettica said:


> I use the ones in the middle picture. They're made out of rubber. So what if they have to be replaced every 6 months? Just add this to my OH and I'm good to go. I replaced one the other day actually.


Please stop applying logic and common sense to this discussion. Everything said must be based on emotions and irrational conclusions. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

Magnettica said:


> I use the ones in the middle picture.


Then I have to inform you B4T has determined you are a moron. :laughing:


----------



## user4818

This thread needs a "moron count" for all the rubber bungee cord users. Please feel free to add your name to the list. 

So far we have:

Peter D
Magnettica
Electricmanscott
BBQ


----------



## angryceltic

Peter D said:


> This thread needs a "moron count" for all the rubber bungee cord users. Please feel free to add your name to the list.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> Peter D
> Magnettica
> Electricmanscott
> BBQ


Perhaps a poll is needed ........


----------



## user4818

angryceltic said:


> Perhaps a poll is needed ........


I tired that already but it got zapped by the mods.


----------



## angryceltic

Peter D said:


> I tired that already but it got zapped by the mods.


Odd, it is a legit poll.


----------



## user4818

angryceltic said:


> Odd, it is a legit poll.


I guess they are sick of polls.


----------



## Jlarson

Big John said:


> I have a dirty little secret. :shifty: I really, really want to buy one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -John


I don't think that would hold up very well, the one I looked at once was looked like pretty thin tube. I'll stick to my aluminum C-channel and box tube little giants :laughing:


----------



## Big John

Yeah, I get the impression it wouldn't last, either, which is one of the reasons I've never bought one. I just really like the idea of an extension ladder I can fit under the front seat of the truck.

-John


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Peter D said:


> This thread needs a "moron count" for all the rubber bungee cord users. Please feel free to add your name to the list.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> Peter D
> Magnettica
> Electricmanscott
> BBQ


TooFar


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

Big John said:


> Yeah, I get the impression it wouldn't last, either, which is one of the reasons I've never bought one. I just really like the idea of an extension ladder I can fit under the front seat of the truck.
> 
> -John


How about something like this? 

http://www.nafeco.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=fl10










It fold not from top to bottom, but side to side. When it's closed, it takes up minimal space. And they are very sturdy.


----------



## captkirk

I dont see anything wrong with three pieces of 12/2 romex holding a ladder down... What else do you guys do with that odd three foot piece of wire...? besides i dont think fiberglass ladders are rated to be out in the sun all year..


----------



## Magnettica

In Bergen and Passaic counties it is actually unlawful to NOT use rubber bungee cords. Seems some local genius decided romex was an illegitimate way of securing ladders to a roof rack. Be careful on route 17 especially because they used to pull contractors over all the time to write them up a citation.


----------



## Magnettica

BBQ said:


> Then I have to inform you B4T has determined you are a moron. :laughing:


Well..... this isn't exactly breaking news. :laughing:


----------



## erics37

Peter D said:


> This thread needs a "moron count" for all the rubber bungee cord users. Please feel free to add your name to the list.
> 
> So far we have:
> 
> Peter D
> Magnettica
> Electricmanscott
> BBQ


You can add me to the tard list.


----------



## erics37

That one's getting kinda beat up and it doesn't even have much tension on it :whistling2: Good thing I replace 'em once a year or so.


----------



## user4818

Ok, it's now updated:



Peter D
Magnettica
Electricmanscott
BBQ
TooFarFromFenway
EricS37


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> Ok, it's now updated:
> 
> 
> 
> Peter D
> Magnettica
> Electricmanscott
> BBQ
> TooFarFromFenway
> EricS37


:blink:


----------



## user4818

HARRY304E said:


> :blink:


Try to keep up Harry. Either get on the train or stay behind at the station.


----------



## HARRY304E

Peter D said:


> Try to keep up Harry. Either get on the train or stay behind at the station.


I'm the bus driver...:laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

HARRY304E said:


> I'm the bus driver...:laughing:


As long as that silly little dog isn't your GPS, I'm fine with that. Can I bring my beer?


----------



## HARRY304E

TooFarFromFenway said:


> As long as that silly little dog isn't your GPS, I'm fine with that. Can I bring my beer?


Just make sure it is ICE cold otherwise he will bite you...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway

HARRY304E said:


> Just make sure it is ICE cold otherwise he will bite you...:laughing::laughing:


Only way to drink beer IMO. Warm beer=piss water.


----------



## Sparky J

I gave all the name calling etc a real quick read through so if I missed a post on them sorry.
But American Van (and other sellers) have Ratchet Straps a little pricey initially but I have had (2) sets got the second only because I sold my old van with them. They are like trucker straps on trailers but made to mount to a bunch of ladder racks (some need brackets). They are a life saver easy to use, strong, you don't need to go digging into your truck or van to find them.
I have used them to transport pole lights, conduit, but mostly ladders.
I have used straps, bungees, romex, thhn you name it the straps are far superior and easier IMO.


----------



## HARRY304E

electricmanscott said:


> They call me the bungee kid!!! :thumbup: (whos truck happens to be too short)


Your truck is too short...:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc

I thought they only made short buses.


----------



## BBQ

HARRY304E said:


> Your truck is too short...:laughing::thumbup:


Those are 20' sticks.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

That's how I roll.


----------



## electricmanscott

^^^Moron :laughing:


----------



## captkirk

Im not a fan of bungee cords... they have a tendancy to slide off and almost take your eye out... I put the romex where the fuzz cant see it. It also helps that my truck is ten feet tall....

the only bungee i use is to hold my cabin door open...


----------



## BBQ

Rubber bands as a life safety device ....... :laughing:


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> Rubber bands as a life safety device ....... :laughing:


I think James Bond got rescued with something like that.. there was a huge balloon connected to the cord..


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> I think James Bond got rescued with something like that.. there was a huge balloon connected to the cord..


Yes exactly but the military was at it before Bond. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica

I wonder if they use "rubber bands" to stop US fighter jets at landing on a carrier ship? 

Hmm...


----------

